# Cycle Truck Convoy



## Jrodarod (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone interested in starting an unofficial CT Convoy In SoCal? I think it's time to bring out the Heavy Weights.


----------



## rustintime (Apr 9, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 303699 Anyone interested in starting an unofficial CT Convoy In SoCal? I think it's time to bring out the Heavy Weights.



I'd be up for a ride.. Do you have a date ?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm in if there little to no hills


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 9, 2016)

That's how you do it


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 9, 2016)

We've been know to convoy up from time to time...


----------



## slick (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm in depending on date.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 10, 2016)

Currently working on the logistics. I will reach out to the SoCal organizers. Yes, no hills and plenty of show and tell . Please chime in. We are all eager to bring the trucks out!


----------



## slick (Apr 10, 2016)

Hit up Frank and Marty. My girlfriend will need to borrow a Cycle truck if anyone has an extra one?


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 10, 2016)

Ok boys and girls. Eric the organizer of the OC Circle Ride. Gave us the go ahead to add a convoy to his June 12th ride. To add an additional touch to this ride. I was thinking of getting some t-shirts made. Now, all I need is a graphic artist to design a truck with "SoCal Truckers" on the center plate. Please PM me. I would like to make this interesting. Thanks! And Thank You Eric.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't have a Cycle Truck but I would buy a shirt if you make them available.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 11, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> I'm in if there little to no hills
> 
> View attachment 303738


----------



## rustintime (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking forward to the ride


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm always up for a long haul with the Cycle Truck.
Just let me put on the Dave Dudley version of Six Days on the Road and I'll be right there.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Apr 14, 2016)

I wish I was a bit closer.  2000 miles is a long way to travel for a bike ride!


----------



## Eric (Apr 17, 2016)

Ok here is a link to the official announcement for the OC Ride that will include the Cycle Truck Convoy.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ci...ide-oc-ca-june-12th-cycle-truck-convoy.89221/

Eric


----------



## 18622hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

slick said:


> Hit up Frank and Marty. My girlfriend will need to borrow a Cycle truck if anyone has an extra one?




Got one for sale


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 25, 2016)

Meet , "The Rusty Butcher". Now I just need a talented wood burner to write that onto the front of the box.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 25, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> View attachment 303937 Currently working on the logistics. I will reach out to the SoCal organizers. Yes, no hills and plenty of show and tell . Please chime in. We are all eager to bring the trucks out!



i'm up for it. my '42 cycle truck has a 2 speed. date,locale?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 26, 2016)

Eric said:


> Ok here is a link to the official announcement for the OC Ride that will include the Cycle Truck Convoy.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ci...ide-oc-ca-june-12th-cycle-truck-convoy.89221/
> 
> Eric



It is June 12, Circle City ride in Orange at the traffic circle.
I don't have a CT but I have a HD Western Flyer that is heavy too!


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 26, 2016)

All vintage bikes are invited to play. We just want to see how many trucks live in SoCal?


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> All vintage bikes are invited to play. We just want to see how many trucks live in SoCal?






 
@cyclonecoaster.com @cyclingday @old hotrod @rustystone2112


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Some very kool photo's, thanks.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wish i lived in Cali!  I would definitely be in.  Enjoy guys and post plenty pics and maybe a video or two.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bump this for pumpin the CT Convoy. This Sun June 12,  10 am Orange traffic circle
@Jrodarod has shirts printed too!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ci...-ca-june-12th-cycle-truck-convoy.89221/page-2


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 8, 2016)

I am in for a shirt in a XL please & the riding of a Schwinn CT for this Sunday the 12th ...


----------



## Jrodarod (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 10, 2016)

Jrodarod said:


> Nice ride!




Thanks ... I will be riding another Schwinn CT ... I still have the Chicagoland Rat Rod bicycle but an original one is much more appropriate for this gathering ...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustintime (Jun 12, 2016)




----------

